# Come to a conclusion...I suck @ surf fishing!!



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, I haven't given up yet, but am somewhat frustrated after spending 4 afternoons on Mustang Island last week, fishing incoming tides, soaked everything we could think of for bait...crabs (whole small & halved larger ones), cut bait (fresh caught ladyfish, mullet, piggy perch, whiting & croaker), live finger mullet. Fished wade gut, 1st gut & 2nd gut. Water was green to beach every afternoon, weed was minimal except for last afternoon. Had great bait & bird activity at the locations we fished with 1 Stingray to show for our efforts...I guess it just wasn't our week...and that is why they call it fishing, not catching!! I'll be back on Mustang Island in June for a week but probably will concentrate on the bay & save my surf fishing for my trip next October. Thanks to all of you answered my questions and offered guidance!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Sometimes you can do everything right but the surf just isn't "on". Try the falling tide also, I usually do better on a falling tide.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like you did everything right. Sometimes you just get skunked.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

when the going gets tough I go back to square one with a small hook and fresh dead shrimp, walk out on the first sand bar and cast to different areas... if I can't get a nibble on that I know I might as well be beachcombing


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

paying dues,...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I feel similar...


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

Never quit, if at first you don't succeed try and try again. You'll find your groove time on water you will see patterns, patiences grass hopper. We all have been there


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't feel bad.....all the fish are on pins where you can't get to em !!!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I feel the same way too! But, I'm having fun trying.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You're good at fishing. It's the catching you need to work on! :brew:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm visiting Mustang this weekend. I will give it a go. I have had similar luck recently. Perhaps something will shake loose soon.


----------



## rock87 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had problems all summer. Fished from May 14 to October 14, 2 to 3 days a week on Mustang Island. I have used everything that has been mentioned here plus gulp with little success. I have also used a Chickenboy Inticer corks. I really like them. It has just been a bad year for me. I did manage to catch my biggest ever trout and redfish though. 28" and 38 respectively. Oh yeah, I fished incoming and outgoing tides equally. I use 1 surf rod in the inside part of the second gut and one the backside of the first gut and I will fish the first gut with my smaller rods. It still was an awesome summer just being out fishing the surf.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the encouragement, I especially like the theory that they were all on PINS while it's been locked up...that's what I'm goin with, LOL!!


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw the title and thought, "I haven't posted anything about surf fishing recently..."

Good luck in the future!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Somethings you have to keep move left or right and stagger spray where you throw the bait and vary which gut you are throwing into. Even doing that sometimes they are just not there. Each year is different. Hopefully this current cold weather will help a lot.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

If they aren't biting in the day, keep on fishing into the night. SOmething is there. That's what's so cool about the surf. Your just out of sync with the fish. LIke I said, Something is there? You gotta catch em to find out. That's the fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Finding the fish is the hardest thing to do. Catching them is easy. If they are not there move. It's not you.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is where you are fishing. I fish Galveston and have all of my life. If you fish down towards san luis pass the fishing is pretty good but if you fish close to the more populated part o f galveston the surf fishing for some reason isn't as good. Then you go farther north over to boliver I haven't had great luck near crystal beach but if you going towards high island part everyone catches fish. There has to be a reason, I just know what it is.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

fido said:


> i saw the title and thought, "i haven't posted anything about surf fishing recently..."
> 
> good luck in the future!


lmfao!


----------



## kingfisher1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I know how you feel, I've been fishing in the surf for several years and sometimes I feel like I haven't learned a thing. 2 recent days on the beach at Port A with good live mullet and croakers without a bite. But, it still beats going to work.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

sometimes on sometimes off


----------

